
OlegDB 0.1.5 released: More Go, less Erlang - Pfiffer
https://olegdb.org/blog/0006_OlegDB_0.1.5_Release.html
======
noelwelsh
I thought (hoped!) this would be a full text database of Oleg's papers
([http://okmij.org/ftp/](http://okmij.org/ftp/)), though of course the irony
of constructing such a beast in Go would be overwhelming. As it was I found
the website only a marginally less enjoyable read than "Finally Tagless".

I assume this is getting up-votes by appealing to HN's current infatuation
with Go, but would be genuinely be interested to know other salient points of
the project beyond its laugh value.

~~~
shockzzz
You should email the authors. From their contact page:

shithouse@goatse.cx

EDIT: link to contacts: [https://olegdb.org/](https://olegdb.org/)

scroll to the bottom

~~~
meowface
That email address alone just convinced me to take a closer look at this DB.

------
rubiquity
If you take five minutes and read through their website you can tell this is a
rather complex troll and also funny how people on HN mindlessly upvote
anything related to Go.

~~~
Hamcha
It started as a troll (with RAR compression and all other weird things
planned), it's becoming more serious as we develop it further.

~~~
m3talridl3y
It's definitely still the best mayonnaise-themed database out there.

------
jacquesm
Interesting to see how a language that is barely out of the egg is already
supplanting one that has been around for decades because of the 'bus-factor'.

If you're wondering why FP hasn't caught on in the mainstream I think this is
one of the hints: if it's hard to find programmers then the language/ecosystem
may have unique and desirable traits but people will still switch just to gain
easy access to developers. And that switch wasn't exactly free in this case
(they already did a bunch of stuff in Erlang).

That said, olegdb does not seem to be the most seriously run software project,
[https://olegdb.org/faq.html](https://olegdb.org/faq.html) is not going to
inspire confidence in anybody in a position to decide whether to use it or a
competitor.

~~~
MCRed
I helped build a new team of elixir programmers up to about 8 people in 6
months all in a third tier tech city. Most of that hiring was done before
Elixir hit 1.0.

I don't buy the bus factor argument.

In fact, it's quite the contrary. If you want good programmers, "limiting"
yourself to something like erlang or elixir (vs a "popular" language like go)
works in your favor.

The best engineers know why to choose erlang or elixir over go and will come
to you. It works as a filter and makes hiring easier.

Seeking the most popular language is the method of PHBs who want to see
programmers as a commodity and want to get the cheapest labor pool from which
to work with.

You increase your value by going tup the spectrum into more esoteric and
better languages.

~~~
xkarga00
That's good and all but you miss a point: Go isn't (still) a popular language
(either quoted or not and in the context of Java or C++ being popular
languages with vast pools of programmers), it's just slightly more popular
than Erlang.

------
shockzzz
They're really going for the long troll here.

